# Hard Drives known to work in the Premiere



## gulfstreme (Oct 31, 2001)

How about we make a sticky with a current list of Hard Drives that are known to work as upgrades in Tivo Premiere units?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

gulfstreme said:


> How about we make a sticky with a current list of Hard Drives that are known to work as upgrades in Tivo Premiere units?


I have not found any that don't work, but i only used WD, how about people that do find drives that don't work also telling us. 
Any drive bigger than 2Tb will not work even if not expanded.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

gulfstreme said:


> How about we make a sticky with a current list of Hard Drives that are known to work as upgrades in Tivo Premiere units?


By current list, do you mean drives that are still available for purchase new?

It'll probably be a pretty short list.


----------



## lebushaw (Jun 13, 2007)

Are hard drives from all the Series 4 machines interchangeable with each other. I have a TCD748000 with a good hard drive and a TCD750500 with a bad drive. Will the good drive work in the machine with the bad drive?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

The hard drives are interchangeable. The images. Not 100% sure but I have used the images there other way around successfully.


----------



## lebushaw (Jun 13, 2007)

jmbach said:


> The hard drives are interchangeable. The images. Not 100% sure but I have used the images there other way around successfully.


OK - I guess I should have asked the question differently - I knew they would physically fit, I was asking if the software was interchangeable between the series 4 machines.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

lebushaw said:


> OK - I guess I should have asked the question differently - I knew they would physically fit, I was asking if the software was interchangeable between the series 4 machines.


It's a bit of a gray area. I successfully used an Elite image on an XL back in 2013 and there have been a few other Frankenstein experiments along those lines, but nothing truly definitive. If the donor drive has an older version of the TiVo software the automatic update process downloads the correct software, but I don't know if that holds true if your 748 is up to date and there are still a few records in the database that never change to reflect the current hardware.

You're going to have to run Clear & Delete Everything in any case, so the safest bet is to start off with the correct image for your 750500. Both jmfs and MFSTools 3.2 can expand it to the full 1TB.


----------

